# Game 9: Bobcats(3-7) @ Wolves(4-4)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Saturday, November 19th
*Time:*7:00p.m.
*Arena:*Target Center
*T.V.:*NBATV
*Wolves Last Game:*W vs Wizards
*Bobcats Last Game:*L vs. Pacers
*Last Meeting This Season:*n/a

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Troy Hudson/Rashad McCants 

_*VS.*_​

*Bobcats Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Sean May/ Raymond Felton/ Matt Carroll 
*
Key Matchup:*

















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*Try to contain Knight from getting his great amount of assists every game. KG is going to have to deal with the very good defensive presence of Emeka Okufor. This should be a pretty easy win for us though. 


*Predicition:*W
*Prediction Record:*(5-3)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Some things that go with this game. Well first off. First, McCants goes against his old teamates in May and Felton. Then we got Kareem Rush, who ended our hopes to get to the finals that game where he hit like 20 3s. And the Bobcats are a Minny based orginazation sort of. Bickerstaff and his son have their roots here in Minny. Burelson, the former U of M pg is with the Bobcats, who is doing pretty good right now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I might be going to the game tonight. This sucks it won't be on tv.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully we get above .500 this game. This is a great oppurtiny for us to get an easy win against a Bobcats team here at home.... Man I hope we win.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Still have the memory of that loss in Charlotte last year, where they went on a crazy 21-2 run (or something like that) to end the game. Gotta win this one. No TV though?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I guess I am not going to the game anymore... Unless I pull a miracle. And I really don't feel like going to a party tonight, so I will stay here and post, watch bball ect.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man I really hope we win this one!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i hope we dont lose focus on this and stay on our gameplan and execute like against the wizards...ill watch the game on league pass and try to keep u updated as much as possible..maybe kg will shoot 30 times? lol well hope we win this one...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> i hope we dont lose focus on this and stay on our gameplan and execute like against the wizards...ill watch the game on league pass and try to keep u updated as much as possible..maybe kg will shoot 30 times? lol well hope we win this one...


It will be greatly appriciated if you can keep us updated!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone making predicitions today?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah ill keep ya updated no prob..

ill make a prediction...we win by 10 tonight...kg gets a triple double lol

half hour!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well at least we dont have to worry about gerald wallace driving past wally for easy dunks tonight, hopefully hassell locks down rush


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

OH okafor made a nice move to the inside but kandi swatted it away and garnett put them up for the first points of the game 2-0 wolves


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kandi blocks brezac now ...big time, 9-2 wally is 2-2 right now 8 minutes left


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

timeout right now..bobcats made 4 out of last 5, 15-10 wolves 5:30 left


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hah I guess Kandi found out he is highlighted for the All star ballot!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

end of one, wolves up 23-20 garnett has 4 pts 5 rebounds and 3 assists  but the bobcats went on a run to end the 1st t-wolves were up 8....mccants felton and may were all in there at the end mccants has 2 right now on 1/2 shooting


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man u made a good prediction in KG getting a trible dub.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

ha hope it comes true.. hes got 6/6/3 right now...wolves up just by 2 right now, struggling with TO's 7 to the bobcats 3, wally jsut got had a charge against him, jumaine jones has hit 2 3s then kg locked him up on his next shot with no space threw up an airball, about 5:30 left in the 1st wolves up 4 33-29, oh wait they just changed it to a block foul against jones instead of a charge against wally


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wolves on a 9-2 run kandi another HUGE block on okafor, frahm and wally 2 straight layups 39-31 timeout bobcats with 3:23 left


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

halftime.kg 8 pts 9 boards 3 assists
45-38 wolves on top
kandi has 3 fouls but 6 pts 3 blocks and 4 boards
szczerbiak is doing well has 12 pts with 4-8 shooting and 4-4 from the line
griffin only played about 3 minutes when kg was resting and madsen was in for kandi
mccants looked good when he was in but trying to play 1 on 1 a lil too much
good first half except for the TOs but they got better they finished with 8 and had like 6 in the 1st


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

garnett on an alley oop gets his 10th point to go with 10 boards, kandi got his 4th early so madsen and eddie will play more here. wolves back up 10 with about 9 to go in the 3rd


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg has 17 11 and 3 right now, bout 2:16 left wolves up 11 hopefully they hold them off here. dont think kg will get a triple dbl tonight oh well a win is better


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kandi another good game 14pts 6 brds and 3 blocks wolves up big right now 82-63 in the 4th with 8:53 to go...garnett may not come back in, maybe we'll see some more dupree  hope this keeps up the bobcats are shooting pretty bad 20-58 .345% and the wolves continue the good shooting 33-66


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

WHOOO t-wolves win
kandi had 18 pts 8 rebounds 4 blocks
kg had 18 pts 11 rebounds 4 assists
wally had 15 pts
mccants did good off the bench had a huge block along with 11 pts and 2 steals
and hudson dropped 13 off the bench
great win tonight 102-89
5-4 now


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thank you man! Wolves good win! Kandi great game! Good game for McCants.

I would of been around but I fell asleep watching the Wild game...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Good game tonight. Kandi was great, especially early in the 4th when we built up our lead. Got a standing ovation from the crowd when he went out, I think he's more confident now than he has ever been since he got here. That's a very good thing. KG sat out the entire 4th, that rest will pay off. Huddy had a really good game. What excited me the most (other than Kandi) is the play of McCants. That kid is going to be very very good. No Wolves player I've ever seen can score like him. I hated the pick when we made it, but I'm loving it more and more every day. He's actually played good defense too, which was totally unexpected.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

After I got done watching Love and Basketball, I turned to ESPNEWS.. And one of the highlights was this tremendous move by McCants... It was just so smooth how he did. My jaw dropped.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bad things about this game is that Griffin and Jaric played horendously. Dupree played well in the minutes he got.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

WTG!

I think THud has come back off a bad season last year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Something I looked over... McCants has not hit a 3 yet this season.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Something I looked over... McCants has not hit a 3 yet this season.


Now he's 1 for 11 in career 3s.....091


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Now he's 1 for 11 in career 3s.....091



Yep thats right, they didn't update the stats in his profile.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> After I got done watching Love and Basketball, I turned to ESPNEWS.. And one of the highlights was this tremendous move by McCants... It was just so smooth how he did. My jaw dropped.


the little spin to a layup? that move was sweet, he also made a pretty good move on a steal in the game as well


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Actually that was pretty much the same play. He got the steal on one end, brought up the ball, cut between two defenders, and did a spin around another for the layup. Great move.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We need a video of him with just highlights of crazy stuff he has done this season.


----------

